# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Link coffee - 92/8 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, Q.3

## hien khanh

Một điểm nhỏ giữa trung tâm quận 3, một quán café nho nhỏ được thiết kế nhẹ nhàng, trẻ trung, mộc mạc không gian gần gũi như chính ngôi nhà của bạn, thân thiện như là một chốn thân quen của bạn.
Hẻm nhỏ -  quán nhỏ - góc nhỏ -  chổ tôi ở đó, nơi mà bạn cần yên tĩnh hay cần không gian bình yên để chia sẻ cho ai đó những ước mơ, hòai bão hay đơn thuần là những cảm xúc tham – sân – si của con người trong cuộc sống vốn nhiều phức tạp và áp lực này.
Mỗi một thức uống ở đây sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm nhận và cảm xúc khác nhau được hòa quyện trong mỗi một không gian, một góc nhỏ nào đó ở Link cũng như đang len lỏi vào những ngóc ngách trong tâm hồn bạn, nơi đó có những khắc khỏai, lo lắng, thổn thức …hay nhẹ nhàng khi trống vắng cũng như khi yêu lắm cuộc đời này.

----------

